# Stickblending to Emulsion



## newbie (Jul 23, 2016)

I thought I would re-do the video about SB'ing to emulsion because it was embedded in a video about something else, but I think recognizing emulsion and when to stop so you can work more with your batter is really helpful. Many people mention their batter getting too thick for what they are attempting so I was hoping this might help people on their way.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 23, 2016)

That's such a nice video, I know the first one taught me what emulsion looks like


----------



## KristaY (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you for posting this newbie! Every time I go to look for it, it takes me forever to find it or I just give up. It will be very helpful for many who find it hard to decide when to stop using the SB. Great work newbie!


----------



## Arimara (Jul 23, 2016)

That's definitely a good video for newcomers to see. I still say having a thermometer to make sure your oils and/or lye mixture aren't too hot will help control trace.


----------



## HowieRoll (Jul 24, 2016)

This is a great video.  As someone who has spent much time with my nose practically touching soap batter while I carefully examine it for emulsification (and then spend several moments filled with self-doubt), your demonstration has been both illuminating and helpful.  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 24, 2016)

It took me years to be confident enough that my batter had reached emulsion. I would always go way past it...just to be sure. A video like this sure would have helped! Nice job. :clap:


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2016)

A couple of months ago, it occurred to me that I just don't have sufficient lighting over my worktable to see this distinction of 'just to emulsion'.  As it happens my worktable where I soap is probably the least well lit part of my lit part of my kitchen.

In re-watching this part of that video, I see it is time to re-visit the idea and the lighting issue. When I return home and next time I soap at home, I plan to see what I can conveniently do to remedy that situation. It has never been an issue until I saw that I couldn't see the shadows mentioned in another part of the other video.

Newbie, thank you for separating this section out and posting it as reference.


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2016)

My pleasure. I made it as part of my next challenge but thought it would be helpful as a separate video. 

Temperature is a definite contributor to trace although I don't think it would prevent you from finding the point of emulsion; emulsion will just happen much sooner. I know many people don't use thermometers but go by hand feel of the oils and lye, usually just barely warm to the touch, or they will soap room temp if they can with their oils. The recipe in this video is tallow/OO/CO/castor but it can get quite cool before becoming cloudy and the lower temps give more working time. 

Fragrance is another major contributor, of course.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2016)

earlene said:


> A couple of months ago, it occurred to me that I just don't have sufficient lighting over my worktable to see this distinction of 'just to emulsion'.  As it happens my worktable where I soap is probably the least well lit part of my lit part of my kitchen.
> 
> In re-watching this part of that video, I see it is time to re-visit the idea and the lighting issue. When I return home and next time I soap at home, I plan to see what I can conveniently do to remedy that situation. It has never been an issue until I saw that I couldn't see the shadows mentioned in another part of the other video.
> 
> Newbie, thank you for separating this section out and posting it as reference.



Earlene, I had the same problem. I put an old lamp I was going to donate on my work table and that solved the problem.


----------



## gdawgs (Jul 24, 2016)

Excellent video(again)!  

This would be nice to have as a Sticky.


----------



## newbie (Jul 24, 2016)

I stuck it in the sticky page that has pics of ricing, gelling, volcanos, etc in it. Best I can do.


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 24, 2016)

Great video newbie. I think it's even better than your first demonstration.


----------



## newbie (Jul 25, 2016)

Lighting was better as I was outside and I was focused on just this. I was happy it showed up because I couldn't see a thing on the little screen.


----------



## ngian (Jul 25, 2016)

That's a nice video showing the stage of emulsification, but when someone is using milk or clay/flour in the oils prior inserting lye, then these marks cannot be easily seen.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 4, 2017)

ngian said:


> That's a nice video showing the stage of emulsification, but when someone is using milk or clay/flour in the oils prior inserting lye, then these marks cannot be easily seen.


I use a lot of addictives and still go only through emulsion,  You will see that butter is one color does not have lines of oil anymore.  I am doing it from the moment I had seen that video with every soap


----------



## cobbsie (Jun 5, 2017)

Perfect thank you!

I wondered about the line between thin enough to mix and use with colours and being mixed enough.....tha'ts very clear thank you


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 5, 2017)

This was super helpful! I had no idea where that line was, and I could clearly tell from the video here. 

Thank you!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 28, 2018)

Fantastic video, thank you newbie 

(I second the pinning suggestion - the video is constantly being linked because it is sooooo helpful!)


----------



## Candybee (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice video for beginners. For those with lighting issues I use a clamp light I put anywhere so when I am soaping I put it above my mixing bowl giving me the perfect light to see detail. This is in addition to my regular overhead ceiling light. I just found that ceiling light is too far away from the countertop/sink area that I soap at. So I tried the clamp light and voile!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 11, 2019)

Bumping this thread for newbies - note how little time it takes to get to emulsion.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 14, 2019)

WOW - super super helpful!

I read through the thread, and have a question - it sounded from some of the posts that folks add various additives (clay for example) to the oils before adding lye?  I have always added after lye - and then it radically accelerates trace (like from super thin to gloppy in seconds, it seems)

Is placing additives to oils before lye the way to go?  Fragrance also?  If there is a thread i can read to learn more, could someone point me in the direction?  I love reading threads, i just don't know if I am the most efficient "finder" of threads.  

Thank you!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi Clarice,

Yes, you got it... I warm my oils and add all my additives -- clay, honey, oats, fragrance, colorant, etc. Give it a full 1 minutes stir with the stick blender then add my lye solution. 

That's not to say that's the best way to do it. Some soapers prefer adding at trace (CP) or after cook (HP). I've been doing it so long I can't remember if there's much of a difference in the outcome or not. But one big advantage is that I'm much less likely to forget something. 

About "finding threads" -- there's a sticky in the Beginner's Forum that says the best way to search topics on SMF is Google:  
(type your keywords here) site:soapmakingforum.com
Example:
additives site:soapmakingforum.com

HTH


----------



## Michele50 (Sep 16, 2019)

newbie said:


> I thought I would re-do the video about SB'ing to emulsion because it was embedded in a video about something else, but I think recognizing emulsion and when to stop so you can work more with your batter is really helpful. Many people mention their batter getting too thick for what they are attempting so I was hoping this might help people on their way.



What a great share! I've watched Youtube videos where everything from combining oils/butter to finished design are shown (some blending *only to* emulsion) but yours is quite helpful. It focuses on how to recognize emulsion.  I'm currently focusing on this but a bit 'afraid' of not going far enough, I go a tiny bit further--practice makes perfect. I'm just not used to my batter being so runny; I'm doing better and trusting my 1st impression more now. Thanks so much for such a great close up look of the process!


----------



## Soulboy1973 (Sep 29, 2019)

newbie said:


> I thought I would re-do the video about SB'ing to emulsion because it was embedded in a video about something else, but I think recognizing emulsion and when to stop so you can work more with your batter is really helpful. Many people mention their batter getting too thick for what they are attempting so I was hoping this might help people on their way.



Thank you, very helpful.


----------



## linne1gi (Sep 29, 2019)

Soulboy1973 said:


> Thank you, very helpful.


The best trick I ever learned was to stick blend to emulsion. I think it’s something you get after soaping for a while.


----------



## Renpef (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow!!! This is going to help me out ALOT! Thanks for posting


----------



## ChrissyP (Oct 1, 2019)

I agree....this video will help me a lot.  Correct me if I'm wrong.....emulsion will help with doing the swirl techniques that everyone is doing?  It will leave enough time to add assorted colors for designs?  I want to swirl so badly but everything just gets away from me then I go pout for a week before I try again.  Anyway......thank you so much for the video.  It's such a joy when people share what they have learned about soaping.


----------

